# MA Traffic Control?!? WTF?!? GFY!!!



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Mass Traffic Control - Full Service Road Flagger Employment Company


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup WTF and GFY! Pretty much sum this shit up.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

This is next:









"Automated Flagger"


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

With the State being down so much in revenue, when is the first study going to be done to see how much money was "saved" using flag men ? Can't wait to see that asshole Deval justify that one.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

*I had to laugh when I read this on their site.*



*"Do you know an company that could benefit from our road flagging services?"*


Click here to refer them today!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the "Contact Us" link they give. I think I may contact them and ask them if they were the bidders for $53.00 an hour for Boston. I would love to see what they say about that.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

> It is unfortunate that too often flagging is assigned to untrained people.


 GFY










This picture is like a house painter putting up a website with a picture of the Sistine Chapel as an advertising tool! Again, GFY!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I just sent them the following email through their "contact us".

_"Yes I am a retired state police officer and I will refuse to obey any command given by one of your employees. There's no difference between your flagmen and the homeless guys who try to stop you at intersections for handouts."_


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> I just sent them the following email through their "contact us".
> 
> _"Yes I am a retired state police officer and I will refuse to obey any command given by one of your employees. There's no difference between your flagmen and the homeless guys who try to stop you at intersections for handouts."_


Please post it if you get a response back....but I doubt that they will even acknowledge you comment....I like it though


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

dave7336 said:


> Please post it if you get a response back....but I doubt that they will even acknowledge you comment....I like it though


I will if they respond, but I agree and don't expect the sniveling little cowards to do so.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Does anyone know what State Rep/Senator is owner/CEO/Silent Partner in this scam- I mean business?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

sdb29 said:


> Does anyone know what State Rep/Senator is owner/CEO/Silent Partner in this scam- I mean business?


Well it is a Framingham PO Box for the address. The Whois information is private. Whoever is the owner doesn't want people to know.


----------



## sammy269 (Jun 29, 2006)

this traffic signal is already in use in Yarmouth. Its on the highbank bridge on Highbank 
Road in South Yarmouth.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm doing a little digging through Galvin's office.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I like how under the heading of "Clients" there's no one specific listed.

Also, someone read the paragraph under "Contact Mass Traffic Control" and tell me if you'd hire an agency that can't construct a proper sentence.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I just heard back from someone at Galvin's office. They don't have any company listed under that name with them. They advise that it may be a sole proprietorship and suggest I check with Framingham Town Hall.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> I just heard back from someone at Galvin's office. They don't have any company listed under that name with them. They advise that it may be a sole proprietorship and suggest I check with Framingham Town Hall.


It is probably some guy that, when he gets a call for a flagger, goes down to Labor Ready, throws some orange vests and hard hats on a few dudes.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> It is probably some guy that, when he gets a call for a flagger, goes down to Labor Ready, throws some orange vests and hard hats on a few dudes.


Good point. It just pisses me off that the whole issue has gotten this far. That asshat governor we have has to be launched out of office ASAP.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Labor Ready is a shady place


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

what a joke


----------

